# When to blow out sprinklers Central Wisconsin?



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

I've hired a company to blow out my sprinklers in the past, and i've had a lot of die off for my grass under trees and in the shady part of my lawn each year by spring.

They called to say they were going to blow my sprinklers out on 9/23. I feel like that's 4-6 weeks too early.

Obviously i want them blown out before ground freeze, but that should be 4-10 weeks from now.

I bought a 30gallon tank (that i'll fill up with my little pancake compressor) that i'll use to blow mine out myself this year, and I already tested it the other week, seems to work fine. 1 tank per zone is probably fine, but i'll do 3 per zone for good measure.

*I feel like them blowing out my sprinklers too early is causing the trees to suck up all the water available, and then the grass is dying. Is that possible?*

Below is the ground temps graphed by my local University of Wisconsin Stevens Point. We didn't break 40 degrees soil temp until November 13th last year.

I was thinking of waiting until I see snow forecasted with following days of cold before I blow them out. Or November 13th because opening day of Michigan Gun/Deer is 11/15 each year.

*Thoughts? Thanks! :bandit: *


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I've been blowing my irrigation system out in southern WI for 18 years. Usually around 3rd or 4th week of October depending on rainfall. Have never had an issue. So yea, September is way early.


----------



## steffen707 (Apr 9, 2021)

tommyboy said:


> I've been blowing my irrigation system out in southern WI for 18 years. Usually around 3rd or 4th week of October depending on rainfall. Have never had an issue. So yea, September is way early.


Thanks @tommyboy !


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

That early is about ease of scheduling for them not anything to do with what is appropriate.


----------

